# Alternatives to pulling a mane?



## madhector (21 December 2008)

Blaze really does not like having his mane pulled 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He didnt mind the bit right in the middle but if you attempt to pull near the withers or ears he goes bolt upright. Tried twitching him but it didnt make any difference. He isnt the sort of horse that you can tell off, acts more like a stallion than a gelding in that sense, and it just makes him worse. He has very ticklish skin and think it genuinly hurts.

Solo comb seems to have a similar effect as it catchs as it cuts a bit and he panics. So any other ideas? What are some good alternatives to mane pulling and how do I get it to look pulled rather than cut?


He is worse with his tail but have a tail rake that works well with that.


Thanks


----------



## CracklinRosie (21 December 2008)

My mare is the same. I cut  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 then use a mane rake, looks just like it's pulled.


----------



## chestnut cob (21 December 2008)

My lad is the same.  The only thing I could find that worked was clipping it to the length I want (and he even objected to that) then pulling the ends with my fingers to make it look less "cut".

I haven't worked out what to do about thinning it yet, I might have to invest in a tail rake.  He also hates solo combs so no go there either.


----------



## michaelj (21 December 2008)

I would trim and then use a thinning comb like CR suggested.

x


----------



## Bounty (21 December 2008)

I cut with scissors across ways, and then hold the ends, a section at a time, between my fingers and cut upwards into the mane for a feathered 'pulled' look.
My manes get loads of compliments and I quite often get asked to pull manes for people 
	
	
		
		
	


	





If the mane is really thick as well, I flip it over and thin it out using a tail rake. Most horses tolerate this, just get him used to it being brushed with a plastic curry comb first.

My various over-sensitive, over-dramatic TBs have got me trained well!


----------



## mitchellk (21 December 2008)

Get an old clipping blade and use that in the same way that you would pull a mane with a pulling comb- he might anticipate that it will hurt at first but will soon get used to it. Then when it is warmer and his pores are open you can try pulling with the comb again a little bit at a time.
An old slightly blunt blade leaves a nicer finish than a thining comb.
Hope that helps!


----------



## longtalltilly (21 December 2008)

Have you tried back combing it as though you were pulling and then instead of pulling the hair out cut it with scissors on the angle!? it can look really good and as though it its pulled!

Also one of mine used to be really funny and i could only ever pull her mane when she was warm after work otherwise she was a right troll as i guess it was hurting due to her pores being closed!

Or as others have said a thinning comb?


----------



## MagicMelon (21 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
My mare is the same. I cut  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 then use a mane rake, looks just like it's pulled.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I do the same. Haven't pulled mane in about 10 years!


----------



## Tinkle (21 December 2008)

My mare also doesn't like having her mane pulled - another ticklish, sensitive type. She also has quite a thin mane so I don't like to pull it as it makes it even thinner. I use a comb like this:

http://www.shiresequestrian.co.uk/shop/product.php?productid=1072&amp;cat=577&amp;page=2

Similar method to Ziggins really. I start at her wither as she seems to get used to the sensation by the time I've reached the top. Gently hold onto a small section, back comb using the thinning comb to more or less the desired length then 'wiggle' the comb on the hairs still in your hand until they break. The smaller the section the easier it is to trim (and more comfortable for the horse). Continue throughout the mane until it's all the length you need it to be. I then normally comb/brush it all through as normal and tidy any ends which are longer. Unless then mane is very long there's no need to cut it first with scissors - always seemed easier to trim itt his way than have to tidy up after cutting it. People always say it looks very neat and tidy but also looks natural. 

x


----------



## dwi (21 December 2008)

Hog it


----------



## madhector (21 December 2008)

lol! Maybe once he has some topline he could pull it off at the moment though his neck looks a bit like a giraffes....


----------



## palomino698 (21 December 2008)

Is that him?? His mane looks pretty good to me!!


----------



## Tiffany (21 December 2008)

I have something that looks like a penknife which does the thick for my girl  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Don't know name of it but  got it from local tack shop and it cost about a fiver


----------



## madhector (21 December 2008)

Its not too long, but is very thick and will be interesting to plait! Plus it is going to grow


----------



## MrsMozart (23 December 2008)

Take it easy if you use 'mechanical means' - I used a comb with a cutting blade in it (can't remember what it is called), but have been banned from ever being allowed near it again 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  My poor mare looked like a zebra 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Though I thought it good topirary practice


----------



## stacey_lou (23 December 2008)

My horse is an idiot when i pull his mane and its thin so I try not to anyway but the best alternative i could find was to unscrew the ridged blade from a pair of clippers and just use that as if you are fulling it but rather than oull it, its slices of the excess.This leaves a nice natural tipp on the man unlike a pair of scissors which makes it look obvious that its been cut and not pulled


----------

